# Anyone Tried Liquids Ics V1A Mecha Yet?



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

Edit:
I shouldn't have started this thread, please feel free to delete it.

Thanks 

Anyone tried it? He posted it via twitter last night...

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## sting5566 (Jun 7, 2011)

sgtguthrie said:


> Anyone tried it? He posted it via twitter last night...
> 
> sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


I loaded it this morning, it boots but I get no data and get a system UI error. Sorry to say I'm at work and have no wifi to see if that works.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

What is it? ICS!? 
Also could you give me his name on twitter. I would like to follow him


----------



## sting5566 (Jun 7, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> What is it? ICS!?
> Also could you give me his name on twitter. I would like to follow him


His twitter name is liquid0624.


----------



## calebh (Jul 1, 2011)

I tried it last night. Wifi connected just couldn't use it. Didn't have service or data but touch screen was very responsive. After about 5 mins systemui would constantly fc. All in all, a very nice PREVIEW . Can't wait for a alpha/beta


----------

